# Bought Wusthof Knives in Soligen



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow was i amazed, not only at the knives they had; but at the price they sold them at.

If any of you dont know, Wusthof knives are produced in Germany, Soligen.

They have this tiny little shop right in the factory and they sold the knifes there HALF the price you would see if you went online and a 3rd of the price if you went in a store to buy them !

As you can guess i went crazy and bought all the essentials and spent like 240euro and got like 4 knives a few steals and a case, which if i had bought online or in store, would have easily cost me 500-700

That made me think how cheap must knives actually be for them to make? and why do shops  double or triple the price?

Would this be the same for even more expensive Japanese knives that cost £200+


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Jasonjjj said:


> ...That made me think how cheap must knives actually be for them to make? and why do shops double or triple the price?


$hipping and packaging co$t $$'s. And there's the labor involved with $hipping. And the mailman has to be paid.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

Running my own business was a real eye-opener for me. It involved lots of horse-sense type learning. 8)


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Retailers typically double the wholesale cost----a $100 knife would cost the retailer $50----

sometimes shipping is factored into the cost before the mark up is figured.

So you got yourself a good deal on some fine knives, thanks for letting us know about the factory store----


----------



## mj cooks (Oct 18, 2013)

if it fits your hand and it's sterile does what you want to do I don't care if you pay $2 for it, it's a good knife!


----------



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

mj cooks said:


> if it fits your hand and it's sterile does what you want to do I don't care if you pay $2 for it, it's a good knife!


I want you to care that i paid what i paid for it though !


----------



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

Is it possible that i bought some inferior quality knives? They didnt come in a box or anything,  they were just stacked with the tip of the blade pointing upwards, some were behind glass displays, some knives were in boxes and some wasent. this could possibley mean that they were lower quality?

But also why would they need to box them if they arent getting shipped, i couldnt see any defects, i looks really closely at the edge of the blade as well and they were all identical to my eye,

I dont believe a company like big name like wusthof would sell inferior knives that dont pass QC, wouldnt it be dangerous it its not safe for the consumer to use?

I guess no one knows what happens to the knives that dont pass QC apart from the people that work there


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

this site:

http://www.outleter.org/ed-wusthof-fabrikverkauf-solingen-2/

implies the best deals are on "possible seconds" - which implies they have both "fully qc passed" and possibly some with defects, as available.

I'd be very surprised if 'seconds' were not clearly labeled / marked.

manufacturing "seconds" are typically cosmetic "defects" - things that got scratched, etc - not likely defects in the materials or construction.


----------



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

20140521_141537.jpg




__
jasonjjj


__
May 26, 2014


__
wusthof








Hey just to give you guys an idea of what its like in the wusthof store at the factory in solingen


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

I seen how they make their knifes and i didnt compare to other stores in the same area, but the knifes in a different city are just as expensive as online


----------

